# Norditropin 15iu pens



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Having not used gh for almost 3 years, im well out of touch as to what the more reliable brands at the moment are.

Ive been offered the blue 15iu Nordi pens that come from Karachi and therefore have Arabic writing on the labels. Ive yet to see them, but this is how theyve been described to me.

I have been told that the gh has a distinctive smell consistant wth it being a genuine product.

Would be great to hear any feedback on this gh before i part with any cash, as its not cheap.

Thanks


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone? I'm picking the fukkers up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pick them up and try them, no one can tell you if they are genuine from a description, i would not touch Simplexx as they are the most faked Pharma GH out there,.....


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> pick them up and try them, no one can tell you if they are genuine from a description, i would not touch Simplexx as they are the most faked Pharma GH out there,.....


Ok thanks. Is it worth posting a pic or are the fakes pretty much exact?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it won't harm posting a picture up, as some fakes you can tell but you also run the risk of getting replies from some who don't really know and will either vouch for them or shout fake......

if you trust your source then try them


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never even been offered 15iu Nords! Always 30 or 45. 15 would last long!

Give them a whirl but as pscarb said fakes are rife and some look half decent.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Irish Beast said:



> I've never even been offered 15iu Nords! Always 30 or 45. 15 would last long!
> 
> Give them a whirl but as pscarb said fakes are rife and some look half decent.


Thanks mate. Im going to pick one up this afternoon so ill definitely post a pic.

I dont quite know why a faker would make a 15iu pen because as you mentioned, it wouldnt last long and price-wise they arent coming out at half the cost of a 30iu pen. Not a particularly attractive buy for the consumer. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

15iu pens exist. I buy them from a pharmacy in Egypt called El - Ezaby Pharmacies. They are the Boots if you will, of Egypt.

Far too complex IMO to fake.

Have examples of both 15iu and 45iu pens which I use. Top draw stuff, as good as Pfizer.

If kosher, of course.


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it won't harm posting a picture up, as some fakes you can tell but you also run the risk of getting replies from some who don't really know and will either vouch for them or shout fake......
> 
> if you trust your source then try them


Hi PSCARB, I remember you from body of science website years ago, you helped me in a huge way in understanding ZAMBON/Desma winny and also Hygetropin. You probably don't remember me but I always looked up to you. Its cool to see you again. Can you pm me? I have a private question for you hoping you can help again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

suffolkbull said:


> Hi PSCARB, I remember you from body of science website years ago, you helped me in a huge way in understanding ZAMBON/Desma winny and also Hygetropin. You probably don't remember me but I always looked up to you. Its cool to see you again. Can you pm me? I have a private question for you hoping you can help again.


sorry buddy i do not remember you but Body of Science forum was a long time ago, you cannot receive PM's from anyone until you become a Bronze member but you can ask me a question on the forum as long as it is not about a source as that would break the rules, plus i do not give out source information.


----------



## suffolkbull (Oct 7, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> sorry buddy i do not remember you but Body of Science forum was a long time ago, you cannot receive PM's from anyone until you become a Bronze member but you can ask me a question on the forum as long as it is not about a source as that would break the rules, plus i do not give out source information.


No wasn't looking for a source bud, just wanted to bounce some questions about anavar, and hgh off you is all. you helped me find a guy by the name of Flora back when you helped me on body of science when I was a newbie. Its ok, I don't want to bother you, I see your a mod here and im sure your really busy. Love the site by the way


----------



## kumara (Nov 12, 2014)

hey guys i need help ASAP i just got these norditropin 5 mg/1.5ml pen, it came without the needle so i am gonna use a normal 1 ml insulin syringe and i am kinda confused on the dosage ,

i want do 2IU per day so till where should i pull on the syringe it have numbers from 10.20.30.40 etc till 100

should i go for 20 on the syringe does that mean im doing 2 iu ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes that is correct.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> pick them up and try them, no one can tell you if they are genuine from a description, i would not touch Simplexx as they are the most faked Pharma GH out there,.....


I know simplexx carts are

But I'm using some simplexx pens which are complex like the geno pens

Kinda hard to fake so not sure if their as widely faked??.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> I know simplexx carts are
> 
> But I'm using some simplexx pens which are complex like the geno pens
> 
> Kinda hard to fake so not sure if their as widely faked??.


Ok


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Ok


However all I can say is they look the part and work

I can only speculate their genuine as unless I bought them with a prescription or worked a nova I will never know lol


----------

